# South Jersey Glass Only



## trussin (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey all,
 Moving to Williamstown,NJ.  Selling everything that wasnt blown within 30 miles of the house.  Only Ive serched for ever and cant find any easy way of figureing out what was blown near by. Oh there was tons blown...just no easy way.  So the question is has anyone ever seen an inventory of bottles blown at any south jersey glass works?  I could really use the help.  Im guessing inventories exist, just cant find em.  JB in NJ


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 29, 2007)

Collect stuff marked Wheaton[]


----------



## trussin (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the advice G.  I cant tell you how many times I hit the brakes at a yard sale for Wheaton.  I know this sounds dumb but I dont think anyone has the information I am looking for.  I have seen similar things from stoneware companies but bottle inventories dont exist I guess.  I have Fislerville Jenny Lind,Williamstown soda,Bridgeton flask,Coffin&Hay flask,Drakes 4 log,Hunter/Fisher, Chestnut Grove and a bunch of others.  I really want everything Whitney did.


----------



## welddigger (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.oldsouthjerseyglass.com/forsale2.htm Check out this web site. This guy has alot of south jersey goodies. Maybe you can contact him and discuss your problem. you say your selling off the other stuff, what do have?????


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 30, 2007)

I recommend buying the book - The Glass Gaffers of New Jersey...by Pepper...It is an informative book and an interesting read...better than any of the latest Stephen King carp anyways...ROFL.


----------



## trussin (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Well and Whiskey, Im familiar with the site and the book.  I know Im being lazy.  Im gonna list my bottles below.  I hope your not bored.  Im afraid to sell anything until I establish their origins.  Maybe someone can help with the attached.  Unfortunately most are in temp storage due to the move coming. If your interested in anything not s jersey speak up.  Ill be unpacking within three months.  All the descriptions are from the various auction houses.  Hope this isnt boring.


----------



## trussin (Jan 31, 2007)

Antique Bottle Inventory
 12/26/06


 â€œPeruvian Bitters / M&Co.â€, in crest, Scarce Unlisted Golden Amber.  American ca. 1890.  Smooth base, tooled top.  Nicely whittled and lots of bubbles.  Very bold embossing.  This is an unlisted variant with the crest on the back.  Perfect, 9.25 inches with MCO in the shieldâ€¦Mack & Company.
 Blown in Mold Light Medium Greenish Aqua Ink.  Sheared Top, Eight Sided.  
 â€œDr. Soule / Hop / Bitters / 1872â€ Motif of Hops and Leaves.  Rare clear straw with touch of topaz semi cabin.  American ca. 1870â€™s.  You can easily read a newspaper through this smooth based, crudely applied ringed tapered topped bottle at a good distance.  Perfect with only a teeny partial burst air bubble on the bottom of the deep kick up base.  9.75 inches.  
 â€œAmerican Flag â€“ New York / Hop? Bitters / Companyâ€.  Deep rich Aquamarine semi cabin. American ca. 1870â€™s.  Smooth base, applied taper top.  A very crude example with lots of bubbles. Good embossing and perfect. 9.5 inches.  
 â€œDiamond Design with Purity and Trade Mark? Gipps land? Hop Bitters / Co. - Hop â€“TT&Co â€“ 1884â€ Deep rich green aqua semi cabin.  American ca. 1880â€™s.  Smooth base, applied top.  Lots of bubbles and crudity.  Perfect. 8.5 inches.  
 â€œA.R. Knoll Erie, Pa.â€(in script) â€œRegistered / â€œD.O.C. 64â€ Brilliant Yellow Lady Leg.  Smooth base, blob topped, and gravitating stopped style.  Lots of whittle and bubbles.  About perfect with some minor surface scratches.  9.5inches.  
 â€œWarnerâ€™s Safe Cure â€“ Melbourne Aus., London, Toronto, Rochester.  Motif of Safe.  Yellow with amber overtones.  American ca. 1885 â€“ 1895.  Rare four city variant in a great yellow color with only a trace of amber.  Smooth base and applied blob top.  Good embossing and 9.7 inches.  
 â€œHunter / Fisherâ€ Calabash.  GXIII â€“ 4 in Golden Yellow Amber. American ca. 1855 â€“ 1865.  Iron Pontilled, applied sloping collar mouth.  Loads of yellow in this well embossed flask.  
 Hyacinth Vase.  See Glass of Sandwich, Vol. 3 Plate #3016.  American ca. 1835 â€“ 1860.  Cobalt blue, pontil scarred base with sheared tooled lip.  Attributed to the Sandwich Glass Works.  German half post method. Perfect 6.75 inches.  
 Hyacinth Vase.  American ca. 1850 â€“ 1870.  Medium Purple Amethyst.  Pontil scarred base with tooled lip.  Attributed to Boston Sandwich Glass Works.  
 Metal Souvenir Canteen.  â€œGAR 1861 to 1865 1892â€ Encampment Souvenir.  American ca. 1892.  Every year after the civil war the veterans had a reunion.  This canteen is from the 27th reunionâ€¦one of the last.  GAR is for Grand Army of the Republic or Union side.  
 â€œDr. Bishop Wahoo Bittersâ€ Light Yellow Amber American ca. 1870â€™s.  Rare and important bitters bottle with smooth base and tooled lip.  B - 103.  Lots of whittle and the pleasing lighter yellow amber color. 
 Chestnut Grove Whiskey w / Seal.  â€œCGâ€ in seal.  Rarer sealed and handled Amber Variant blown at the Whitney Glass Works in Glassboro, NJ.  American ca 1861 â€“ 1865.  Perfect 10inches.  
 â€œSkilton Foote & Co.â€ Motif of Bunker Hill Monument and Picket Fence.  Yellow American ca. 1860 â€“ 1870â€™s.  Smooth based with applied tooled top.  Great shape in a nice light color and crudity with only some minor scratches.  
 Billy Club Figural.  Clear American ca. 1890 â€“ 1925.  A desirable whiskey sampler that has an imperfection from manufacture at the round end about a quarter of an inch long.  Original closure over ground top.  
 Potato Whiskey Sampler.  Bennington Glazed Brown.  American ca. 1900.  The larger 7 inch variant.  Nearly perfect.  
  â€œHoltzermannâ€™s/ Patent / Stomach Bittersâ€ Golden Amber log cabin. American ca. 1880 â€“ 1890.  H â€“ 154.  Motif of log cabin with windows and door.  Smooth based tooled lip. About perfect with only two less than pinhead sized flakes along the panel edges.  Ex Earl Pat Patterson collection.  
 Christmas Light.  Amethyst hanging Christmas Light. English ca. 1899.  Original hanging wire in quilted pattern.  Pontil scarred base.  
 Lace Lamp / Whimsy?  Clear to Cornflower Nailsea - like with striation in beige yellow, violet and amber.  South Jersey ca. 1900.  Sharp snapped open at the top with Â¾ inch scarred opening.  Blown into a ringed mold.  As beautiful as it is mysterious.  Truly one of a kind piece. 4.5 inches. 
 Poison Bottle.  Deep Cobalt Blue with Vertical ridges.  Probably American ca. 1880 â€“ 1910.  8 inches. 
 â€œUdolpho Wolfeâ€™s / Aromatic Snapps / Scheidamâ€. Probably American ca. 1880â€™s â€“ 1900.  Very lightly colored yellowish amber.  Smooth base with applied tapered top.  Some very minor scratching and bubbles. Crude glass with several striations as you look down toward the pushed up bottom.  9.3 inches. 
 â€œv Hoytema & C.â€ / â€œXâ€ on Very crude raised corner and slightly wobbly base.  Ca. 1880â€™s â€“ 1900.  Extremely whittled and deep olive drippy beauty.  Fat rolled lip with some more crudity. 8.5 inches of leaning cased gin.  None nicer with only a bit of wear.  
 Cased Gin.  You wonâ€™t find a more whittled gin in this drippy bubbly olive.  Swirled Tapered Top over a faceted raised arch like beauty.  Dutch or American Ca. 1880â€™s â€“ 1890â€™s. Smooth base with four rain drops cut into the mold pointing toward the corners.  10.25 inches.  
 â€œThe Chesapeake Brewery Co. of Baltimore Cityâ€ - â€œTrade Mark, Registered, This Bottle Never Soldâ€. Base embossed â€œ599, Aâ€. Motif of Turtle. Amber, Blob topped beer bottle.  American ca. 1880 â€“ 1910.  
 Cohancy Pint Storage Jar.  Golden amber. American ca. 1900.  Perfect condition with original closures.  Perfect.  
 Case Gin Dutch ca 1790â€™s 1850â€™s.  Light Olive Emerald green drippy wonder.  Pig snout top. Pontil scarred base. 
 â€œJ[/b]â€ Sealed Onion Bottle.  J[/b]amestown Souvenir - Candy Apple Green with a world of bubbles.  Replica of[/b] 1700â€™s - Pontilled based Onion with applied handle and applied string lip.  
 Free Blown Globular Bottle Emerald Green.  Probably American ca.  1890â€™s â€“ 1920â€™s.  Huge Globular blown bottle full of bubbles.  Sheared mouth applied braided ring on neck. Nearly perfect.  
 Free Blown Globular Bottle Forest Green. Probably American ca. 1890â€™s â€“ 1920â€™s.  Huge Globular blown bottle full of bubbles.  Sheared mouth applied braided ring on neck. Nearly perfect.  
 Rare Figural French Policeman, Deep Cobalt with detachable hand holding nightstick ground stopper.  Full painted highlights.  French ca. 1890-1920.  Smooth Base and Perfect. 
 Figural Eiffel Tower.  French ca. 1890-1900.  A clear crude smooth based wonder.  Superb Mold Impression and detail.  Perfect
 P Kellett / Newark / NJ. American ca. 1840 â€“ 1860, Ice Blue. 7 3/8 inches high, Iron Pontil, applied blob top.  Cleaned to original luster but retains some ground imperfections.  A tiny character building pot stone in the neck with a cooling crack across it.  Despite this almost nothing problem this is still the only known example in this color.  
 Wmm S Kinch & CO / 61 & 63? Prospect St / Patterson NJ.  American ca. 1860 â€“ 1870 A deep Orange amber smooth based wonder.  Applied mouth with some ground imperfections.  A  3/16 inch bruise on the lip.  A rare NJ soda or beer. 
 (Lot of Four) Millville Atmospheric Fruit Jar â€“ Whitallâ€™s Patent June 18th, 1861.  (RB-9 #2181)  American ca. 1861 â€“ 1875.  2 aqua quarts and 2 half gallons.  One half gallon has a small aberration on the lip inside.  The others are pristine with correct closures and lids.  
 Covered Compote (Pittsburgh Glass pg. 355 plate 391 #2) American ca. 1878 â€“ 1885.  Clear glass compote ribbed pattern on the lower one third.  Frosted glass base and pedestal of three sisters.  Matching lid with finial of three sisters. 9 Â¾ inches tall.  A very shallow Â¼ x 3 / 16 inch chip off the underside rib.  This was designed by John Miller future partner for George Duncan & Sons Company.   
 Doyleâ€™s Hop Bitters American ca 1870â€™s.  Perfect Amber example of this most popular bitter.  A must for every collector.  
 Ball Perfect Mason American ca. 1923-1933.  Perfect Aqua quart with zinc lid. Ball not underlined during these years.  
 Clear KH-15 6 sided Poison Bottle.  Every other panel alternates with embossing on the shoulder and skirt.  Gift and Skull and Crossed bones.  German ca. 1880-1890.  Blown in Mold with smooth base and tooled flared out top.  A nice example with some crudity. Pristine and perfect. Ex. Jim Scaturro collection.  
 Deep Violet cobalt blue Poison Bottle.  KH-9 Hexagonal â€œPoison â€“ Not to Be Takenâ€.  Smooth Base says â€œ20 ozâ€ American ca. 1890â€™s.  Tooled ring mouth. Perfect uncleaned condition.  9.25 inches. 
 Clear Glass Pineapple pattern Liquor Sampler. Open Tubular Pontil Base embossed â€œKaiser Liquorâ€ ca. 1840 â€“ 1860.  7.5 inches A rare piece in near perfect condition.  
 Rare medium teal green squat "T.M. Richardson - Burlington - N.J. (script)". American ca. 1840-1860. Very rare and unusual base treatment. I suppose the grinder got lazy. Half the pontil is a huge tubular with rough jagged glass and the center is iron pontil ground. Applied double taper top. Nice with no damage. Scarce squat folks!. 7.35"  
 Bust of Washington â€œWashingtonâ€/ Bust of Taylor â€œG Z Taylorâ€  GI â€“ 50 American Ca. 1848 Aqua Pint, Pontil Scared and Applied Mouth in Pristine Condition 
 Bust of Washington / Sheaf of Grain GI â€“ 59 Amer. Ca. 1855 Aqua half pint, Smooth Base with applied mouth, Pristine.  
 Eagle / Cornucopia, GII â€“ 73, Amer. Ca. 1825 â€“ 1835.  Yellow olive pint, open pontil, sheared and tooled lip.  Some high point wear, mostly on the cornucopia side.  Unusual impression at the base of the cornucopia side, possibly created by something in the mold when blown.  
 Large Green Demijohn, Amer. Ca. 1840 â€“ 1870.  Emerald Green 14 Â½ inches tall , pontil scarred base, applied tapered top, blown in dip mold, a nice example with the top a little off kilter.  
 â€œUnionâ€ Clasped Hands / â€œUnionâ€ Clasped Hands GXII â€“ 37, Amer. Ca. 1860 â€“ 1870 Greenish Aqua Quart, smooth base, applied mouth.  A scarce â€œdoubleâ€ Union Flask and in Pristine condition. 
 â€œStone/Mason Fruit Jar/Union/Stoneware Co/Red Wing, Minn, RB-9#2754.  American ca. 1899-1910, cream colored potters quart, 6 3/8â€ h, â€œPat Jan 24, 1899â€ stamped on base.  Zinc screw lid.  
 â€œPhilada Glass Works / Burgin & Sonsâ€ soda bottle.  American ca 1840 â€“ 1860.  Deep bluish Aqua, 7  3/8â€ h, iron pontil with applied blob top.  Cleaned to original luster and about perfect condition.  A very rare marked soda bottle.  
 Broken Rib Pattern Xmas light, English, ca 1860 â€“ 1880, yellow with amber overtones, 3 1/8â€ h, pontil scarred base with out ward folded rim.  
 Diamond Pattern Xmas Light, English, ca 1850 â€“ 1880.  Powder blue opaque milk glass, 3 Â¼â€ h.  Pontil scarred base with tooled, flared and folded rim.  
 Overall Diamond and Shield Design Xmas Light.  English, ca 1890 â€“ 1920, cobalt blue. 3 3/8â€ h, Smooth base, rough sheared lip. Extremely crude light having numerous bubbles and loads of glass impurities. 
 â€œJ&B /Fruit Jar/ Patâ€™d June 14th 1898â€.  Aqua Fruit Jar with lid.5â€ with lid.  
 â€œGlobe /Tobacco Company/Detroit/Pat Oct 10th 1882â€ 7â€ w/lid .Amber Beauty in near perfect shape.  Just honest wear on the base. 
 Ancient aquamarine glass bottle Syrian, ca. 1 A.D. Extremely long neck and bulbous body.  Flared lip. 6.5 inches â€“ undamaged with original patina and minimal encrusted stain.  ex. Clinton Hough Collection 
 Bright Citron Yellow Green American Demijohn ca.  1860 â€“ 1870.  Smooth Base with crude applied single taper top.  Heavily whittled and a nice bright color.  Beautiful large Bottle @ 16â€.  
 Trademark Lightning (RB-9, #1489).  American ca. 1875-1895, medium amber half gallon.  Putnam on the smooth base.  There is a 3/8â€ in manufacturing bruise on the lip on the inside.  
 Trademark Lightning (RB-9, #1489).  American ca. 1875-1895, yellow amber Quart.  Putnam on the smooth base.  There is a 3/8â€ in manufacturing bruise on the lip on the inside.  
 Large wide mouth apothecary or storage jar.  Possibly American ca. 1850 â€“ 1870.  Cobalt Blue, 12 Â¾â€, pontil scared base, tool flared out wide mouth, inside lip has been ground to receive a stopper.  A number of small potstones exist scattered across in perfectly spaced patterns.  There a couple that has tiny cooling lines across them.  Only mentioned for accuracy.  
 Aqua Fruit Jar â€œMillville â€“ Atmospheric â€“ Fruit Jar / Whitallâ€™s Patent â€“ June 18th 1861.â€  American ca. 1860 â€“ 1870â€™s Pint. Very crude with bubbles Smooth Base w glass lid and closure.  Perfect Condition RB#2181 6.5â€  
 Light Yellow Amber â€œS.T. â€“ Drakes â€“ 1860 Plantation X Bitters / Patented â€“ 1862â€  4 Log American ca. 1860â€™s.  Smooth Base w crudely applied taper top.  Exceptional pristine condition with strong mold impression.  Extremely crude example. D â€“ 110 10.25â€  [/ol]


 61. Sealed Case Gin. â€œDaniel Visser / & Zonnen / Schiedamâ€ (on applied seal), Dutch,    ca.      1880        â€“ 1890, clear glass, tapered body with applied cobalt seal on shoulder, 11 Â¼â€ high, smooth base, tooled mouth. A shallow 1/8â€ flake is off the base and nearly undetectable.  

 62.  Poison Bottle (KC - 1) American ca. 1890 â€“ 1910, cobalt blue with lattice.  5 5/8â€ tall with original embossed â€œPOISONâ€ stopper.  A scarse poison bottle in this size.  HB CO on smooth base.  Tooled lip.  Like new condition.  


 Owl Standing on Mortar and Pestle.  With ODC lettering.  Amber American 1890 â€“ 19110.  San Franciscoâ€™s Owl Drug Company.  Several small scuffs but still about perfect.  A very rare bottle.  
 â€œJenny Lind â€“ â€œFislerville Glass Worksâ€ / Factory (GI107), American ca. 1855 â€“ 1865, bluish aqua calabash, open pontil, applied tapered collar.  A shallow 3/16 â€œ diameter chip is off the top edge of the lip.  You have seen the reproductions, but hereâ€™s the original.  Fislerville is the old name for Clayton, NJ.  
 Blown Chain. American ca 1930â€™s, amber, yellow amber and clear glass linked chain, total length is 10 Â½ â€œ. Five linked pieces hand crimped heart and link patterns, perfect. Probably an Early Clevenger Brothers Piece. (Clayton, NJ)  
  Diamond pattern Christmas light. American 1880 â€“ 1920 Marked â€œBrocks Illumination lamp made in Franceâ€ around pontil scarred base and tooled rim. Powder Blue Opaque milk glass. 3 3/8â€  
 Diamond pattern Christmas light. European 1880 â€“ 1920 Marked â€œBrocks Illumination lamp made in Franceâ€ around pontil scarred base and tooled rim. Opaque Milk Glass 3 5/8â€  
 Christmas Light European ca 1870 â€“ 1890, Deep cobalt blue 2 Â¾â€ pontil scarred base, tooled rim.  
 Doctor â€“ Fischâ€™s Bitters / W. H. Ware â€“ Ptd â€“ 1866. American ca. 1860 â€“ 1870â€™s smooth base with applied ring top.  Nice crude example with heavy whittling.  Beautiful shaded coloring going from yellow amber in the belly to a medium golden amber and back to yellow amber on the back of the bottle.  Good mold impression and nice example.  (F-44) 11.5 inches. 
 Hops & Malt â€“ Trade Sheaf of wheat marked Bitters.  Deep root beer amber semi cabin American ca. 1870â€™s.  Smooth base with applied taper top.  Beautiful rich color with numerous bubbles.  Scarce bottle with richer than normal color.  Small nick when originally opened as many of these type bottles.  Small close to the surface bubble at lettering. (H - 187) 10â€   
 Scarce aqua â€œWinslow Jarâ€. American ca. 1870 â€“ 1880â€™s.  Smooth Base, ground top with glass lid.  â€œPatented Nov. 29th 1870 â€“ Patented Feb. 25.1873â€ small open bubble on lid.  Nice crude example of the rarer 20 oz. size.  RB-3023  
 Spectacular Olive Yellow Ball Perfect Mason.  Ground polished top.  This has orange puce heavey striation in the base.  Small flat flake from the lower rim bead.  3/8â€ x Â¼â€.  9.75 inches  
 A pair of matching Vases, American ca. 1900, yellow green, rib pattern with white and grey floral enamel decoration.  Both are 10.5 inches tall and have pontil scared bases, tool fluted rims and are perfect.  A note with them states they were a wedding present to Jim and Lettie on 4/4/1900.  It goes on to state the disposition from there.  
 W Morton / Trenton / NJ â€“ W, American ca. 1860-1870.  Medium blue green, 7.5 inches, smooth base with applied blob top.  Some very light scratches on the back panel otherwise a pristine perfect bottle.  
 Patent Globe Counter Display Jar, American ca. 1892-1910.  Clear glass 11.25 inches smooth base ground lip and correct ground stopper.  A 3/8 x 1/8 chip off the top of the lip.  The stopper has several bruises the largest being Â½ inch long.[/ol]

  [/b]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jan 31, 2007)

sheeeisssshhhhh....ya posted a catalog  !!
 Good thing it'll be _here_ a while...heheh.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 1, 2007)

So which ones are for sale?


----------



## trussin (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys.  The document was a little better organized when I sent it.  I guess roger crunches the info together somehow to save space.  I am selling or trading every bottle not blown within 30 miles of Williamstown,NJ.  Now you can see why I am after the info.  I am aware of ; Wistar,Fislerville,Winslow,All The Stangers, Coffin & Hay,Bridgeton,Whitney,Bodine Bros.,Vineland and others.  I sell every five years or so.  None of the bottles are dug and most importantly if you see something thats not S Jersey I would rather trade for something that is.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a Dr.O. Phelps Brown from Jersey City. It's a small square bottle I guess to be around 1880 or so.


----------



## trussin (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Z, Probably a huge mistake listing above.  Almost everything is in storage for the winter. The JC bottle is nice.  Im only after South Jersey Bottles though. Thanks jb in nj


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a couple of milks from jersy. I haven't looked them up on a map but one is from Monmouth Jct. and the other is from Dumont. They are both very nice slug plate milks. Here is a link to the thread I have them on. They are the first two bottles I pictured at the top of the post.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_78359/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm#90991


----------



## blade (Oct 10, 2013)

So what's he selling ?


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> So what's he selling ?


 Post is from 2007


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 11, 2013)

*corsets SPAM*



> ORIGINAL:  labixiaoxin
> 
> When the international trading model changes into small business sale, wholesale corsets are very popular and easy no matter on Europe or America. And most ladies like to match the fashion corset with wholesale stockings to build up slender shape.


 
 Yum corset spam for breakfast. that's a new one.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 11, 2013)

*RE: corsets SPAM*



> Yum corset spam for breakfast. that's a new one.


Oops, I guess I missed one. 4 out of 5 ain't bad.
 If you like the corsets you'd have loved the Halloween costumes and other goodies.


----------

